# Not to bad of A morning Squirrel hunting



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

It was A nice morning to be in the woods if you can stand the BUGS. I got 6 in about two hours


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like it was a great morning. I'll bet the squitoes were bad, that's why I didn't go. Good job there.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

You must be some squirrel hunter! How did you get all those with the leaves still on the trees? I usuall wait until the end of october before I get the .22 out.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Man, I am jealous!! Sounded like a good time, unfortunately I was at work this morning.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice bunch of Foxies you got there. This morning would have been nice for crackin skulls. I have to wait for the weekend though. There is just somethin about the challage of using a rimfire that is most appealing to me, well that and I hate plucking hair and BB's from the meat. Good shootin OB, and may you get lots more this fall.......


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

wader said:


> You must be some squirrel hunter! How did you get all those with the leaves still on the trees? I usuall wait until the end of october before I get the .22 out.


IMO right now...this time of year with all the leaves still on is one of the best times to use a .22....though some shots can be time concuming while waiting on the "right" shot....the leaves conceal your movements and provide a sense of "secrurity" for the squirrels....just my 2 cents


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

You nailed it & beat me to the punch Flathead ; the leaf canopy plus young un-educated squirrels makes for some fun hunting this time of year. A little patience & you end up with a nice mess of head shot bushy tails for the skillet. The worst part is the stinking mosquitos that have hatched in the last week or so. Happy hunting,
Tim


----------

